# RAMI Recoil Spring Issue



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

I imagine there are a few of you , like me , who have discovered why CZ handguns are so sought after and loved . I have three now , 97 BD , P01 Omega and a RAMI . All three are amazingly accurate and feel like they are an extension of my hand . The one that has become a problem child is the RAMI and the problem from what I can gather is the Recoil Springs or rather the lack of supply anywhere ! I have been doing research and with my trusty calipers have measured all the tolerances of the springs and found a spring manufacturer out of California that claims to do or supply springs . I placed an order and will see how they perform .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you tried Cajun Gun Works?


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

desertman said:


> Have you tried Cajun Gun Works?


They are out like everyone else .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Koldfire70 said:


> They are out like everyone else .


That sucks. I guess your best bet is to be put on their notification list and wait for them to be back in stock. I've bought a lot of parts from them along with CZ Custom. They will notify you when parts are back in stock.

DPM systems makes a recoil reduction kit for the Rami, but they're not cheap at $95. https://www.cz-parts.com/cz-2075-rami-dpm-springs


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have some springs coming from a spring manufacturer in California . I measured the OEM in the gun and spring weight specs , along with metal in the spring composition . I will try them to see if they work ? Plus I have the DPM spring ordered .


----------

